# Intense wird günstiger



## ibis (22. November 2009)

Auf der Internetseite von Shocker gibts mehr http://www.shocker-distribution.com/Intense_VK_Preisliste_02_2010.pdf


----------



## Christiaan (23. November 2009)

Dann muss Ich nur noch wissen welche Geometrie den neuen Tazer HT bekommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

